# Can some 1 help me out



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

:?: Hey does any1 no how much lil blind snake's are worth because i had 2 and i gave them away, So i dont no if i could have got money for them or they are just lil crapy things that are worth nothing, So can some 1 help me out because i mite be getting more from my mate  
cheers :wink:


----------



## mitchyj (Jul 31, 2006)

mate i wouldnt hav a clue


----------



## BeardyBen (Jul 31, 2006)

if they are on licence and are legal (ie not collected from the wild without permit) then they are worth as much as someone wants to pay for them. No reptiles are lil crappy things that arent worth something.


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldn't think any reptile is a little crappy thing?? Hopefully the new owner appreciates them a little more than you hey??


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

i didnt realy mean crappy i just meant like lil things that arnt that great


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

They are not worth more than the fine you'll get if you are caught with wild caught, unlicensed specimens.


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

nah they were licensed of course im not that stupid not to have them licensed


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't believe you


----------



## Magpie (Jul 31, 2006)

What were they eating?


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 31, 2006)

When blood is smelt the sharks start a circling. Feeding frenzy. :twisted:


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



MrBredli said:


> I don't believe you



if u think they wherent i hav a 6.5 foot snake everything i hav and ever had has been licenced so if u dont think they where thats ur opinion


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

and mine 

EDIT
P.S.


> 6 REPTILES= DIAMOND PYTHON 6.5 FOOT, 2 FROGS, 2 MARBLED SCORPIAN'S AND BLUE TUNG, R.I.P MY LIL WATER DRAGON



you have 2 reptiles not 6 and 2 amphibians and 2 arachnids


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



aussiesnakelover said:


> and mine
> 
> EDIT
> P.S.
> ...



sorry i'll change it then hahah


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



Magpie said:


> What were they eating?



There is a still question that needs answering.


----------



## Kersten (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

Just out of curiosity (and I think this might explain a few things) how old are you reptile man?


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

> if u think they wherent i hav a 6.5 foot snake everything i hav and ever had has been licenced so if u dont think they where thats ur opinion



I've probably handled more illegals then legals, i got herping and i catch and take photos  



> and mine
> 
> EDIT
> P.S.
> ...



haha make that 1 reptile 2 arachnids and 2 amphibians


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 31, 2006)

no kane i believe he has a diamond and a blue tongue  therefore he has 2 lol

EDIT spelling


----------



## Kersten (Jul 31, 2006)

And on tonights predictable and unexciting episode of the Spike and Aussie Pick On The Other Kids Show....


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



nvenm8 said:


> Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > What were they eating?
> ...


i was told to feed them ants and grubs


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



Kersten said:


> Just out of curiosity (and I think this might explain a few things) how old are you reptile man?



i am 15


----------



## cris (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

So how much did you pay for the blind snakes? wouldnt that give you an idea what to sell them for?


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

aussiesnakelover said:


> no kane i believe he has a diamond and a blue tongue  therefore he has 2 lol
> 
> EDIT spelling




haha didnt no e had a bluie 8)


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 31, 2006)

kersten
i was just pointing something out
his older than me im not 15 just yet...


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



mitchyj said:


> mate i wouldnt hav a clue



Now who could beat that advice :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes mate I'm sure you wre just pointing something out. That's all good. Don't recall saying I thought you were older than him though? Anyways as it stands it sounds like Reptile Man here needs some advice/education about this particular issue and mocking him might not be the way to do that....so Aussie and Spike....what's the answer to his question since you're both so knowledgeable?

Reptile Man, with herp prices it's a bit up in the air really. If it's possible to buy them then unfortunately I don't think you're going to find much info about what price to expect as we simply don't see them for sale much. Not much help I know, but that's how it is. As has been pointed out before though it's a good idea to make sure the sale is all above board and the person who sells them to you has them on their books. You'll need their license info anyway for your returns (or whatever they're called in your state) Don't be afraid to ask for this information as it's a pretty standard sort of question and the person selling them shouldn't take offense if it's on the up and up.


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

> so Aussie and Spike....what's the answer to his question since you're both so knowledgeable?



I dont know... i was correcting aussie cause in reptile_mans sig it only mentioned one live diamond and a deceased water dragon, buit i was corrected myself.

reptile man, by any chance was that diamond up for sale no petlink a little while ago?


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 31, 2006)

i was just having a joke
and he took the advice and changed it, afterall it looked a bit silly

im sure his a big boy and can look after himself and i dont think he took ofence and if he did i meant nothing by it

i never said i was so knowledgeable and as you said you dont see many for sale, i personal have never seen or been spoken to about someone trying to sell blind snakes on permit

reptile_man1 can i ask a few questions if you dont mind
where did you get it from? PM if necessary because of their rareness

what species was it?
and also where do you live?


----------



## Slateman (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



Kersten said:


> Just out of curiosity (and I think this might explain a few things) how old are you reptile man?



I think that this is the right question to it.
leave the little boy along. We all forgot how naive we have been at age of 7.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

Ouch, I red the rest later.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

If i was 15 i wouldn't appreciate being called a little boy :lol:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

haha i was going to say that but i thought i would get pulled up for bullying again


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

Tonight's events

Tag team the new kid
Jump to conclusions
Avoid the question
Race to the punchline
Who can put their foot in their mouth the quickest?


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

I know the answer to the question, but seeing as it is extremely obvious (to most :roll: ) that these Blind Snakes were unlicensed and wild caught, i would rather not tell him how much they're worth as it would only encourage him to take more.


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

i wish i was 15 again.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

I don't, i'd still be a virgin :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*



MrBredli said:


> I know the answer to the question, but seeing as it is extremely obvious (to most :roll: ) that these Blind Snakes were unlicensed and wild caught, i would rather not tell him how much they're worth as it would only encourage him to take more.



Didn't stop you from replying though...or maybe you thought it was the for sale forum


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

What can i say.. i'm a very sociable person


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Can some 1 help me out*

There were 2 southern blind snakes and 4 blackish blind snakes on the 2005 reptile returns for NSW. You certainly got yourself a very rare captive animal there. Personally, I dont think they would be worth much because their main source of food is not really something you want lying around the house. personally, I say they're worth squat. Regardless of their captive/wild caught heritage. JMO.


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Yes mate I'm sure you wre just pointing something out. That's all good. Don't recall saying I thought you were older than him though? Anyways as it stands it sounds like Reptile Man here needs some advice/education about this particular issue and mocking him might not be the way to do that....so Aussie and Spike....what's the answer to his question since you're both so knowledgeable?
> 
> Reptile Man, with herp prices it's a bit up in the air really. If it's possible to buy them then unfortunately I don't think you're going to find much info about what price to expect as we simply don't see them for sale much. Not much help I know, but that's how it is. As has been pointed out before though it's a good idea to make sure the sale is all above board and the person who sells them to you has them on their books. You'll need their license info anyway for your returns (or whatever they're called in your state) Don't be afraid to ask for this information as it's a pretty standard sort of question and the person selling them shouldn't take offense if it's on the up and up.



thanx kerstan much help


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

aussiesnakelover said:


> i was just having a joke
> and he took the advice and changed it, afterall it looked a bit silly
> 
> im sure his a big boy and can look after himself and i dont think he took ofence and if he did i meant nothing by it
> ...



i got them from new castle from a mate he breeds them and wen they breed he givs me a call and asks me if i want some.

they were Ramphotyphlops or sumtin like that.

i live in penrith, sydney


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

i think they were wild caught as well
you sound abit sus mate


----------



## Driake (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL, Welcome to AP, but not the best start i have seen haha..


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

lol yea 
first impression is a lasting impression


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

I hate to put the boot in while you're down mate, but i have one question for you... How does a 15 year old get a Class 2 license??


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

> they were Ramphotyphlops or sumtin like that.



Either way your breaking the law, they are on class 2 lic in NSW and you need to be over 18 to keep any animal on a class 2 lic... your story doesnt sound to truthful


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

youve been busted mate


----------



## Driake (Jul 31, 2006)

haha, I bet your the only one that thought about that LOL good going...


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I hate to put the boot in while you're down mate, but i have one question for you... How does a 15 year old get a Class 2 license??



my step mum and my dad


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't believe you


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

wow who else saw that one comming?


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

your just digging the hole deeper mate... if you can prove to me with the proper paper work ur foks are legit i will belive you but atm your lieing IMO


----------



## Driake (Jul 31, 2006)

He has an Answer for everything haha, lol...
Nah i think i beleive ya..


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

well i agree with MrSpike


----------



## freddy (Jul 31, 2006)

why does he have to prove it to you guys ??? he shouldnt have to.


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

There corn snakes arent they.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 31, 2006)

Who cares, leave the guy alone. BUT.... according to the 2005 returns for NSW not one single blind snake was bred!!!


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

PMSL...


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 31, 2006)

Reptileman,
I think that it is important to note that if you come onto forums that you leave yourself wide open, not only to public scrutiny, but also from the Authorities that regularly view this site.

Neil


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

NCHERPS said:


> Reptileman,
> I think that it is important to note that if you come onto forums that you leave yourself wide open, not only to public scrutiny, but also from the Authorities that regularly view this site.
> 
> Neil



but i hav nothing to worry about anyway because every reptile i have is is licenced so i have nothing to worry about


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

reptile_man1 said:


> NCHERPS said:
> 
> 
> > Reptileman,
> ...



:roll:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

bahahha sounds like a lie to me coz he stuttered " is is "


----------



## reptile_man1 (Jul 31, 2006)

all u guy's lay off get a life i dont need to prove anything to u all, i no i hav a licence so thats all i need i hav anough info about this blind snakes so u can stop posting now


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

having a license doesnt make them legal. You have been caught out.. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 31, 2006)

oh SNAP


----------



## freddy (Jul 31, 2006)

hey reptile man can u post any pics??


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 31, 2006)

I reckon we should bring this thread to a close now.

Neil


----------

